# What Fragrance with Cocoa Butter?



## SueSoap

I am needing to use up a bunch of my cocoa butter, and will be soaping with it in the upcoming days.  It does have that wonderful chocolate smell, but I wonder how it will work with frangrances.  I'm doing CP, and am worried about any remaining cocoa butter fragrance clashing with EOs or FO.

Any advice?

Thanks

Oh, sorry.  I'm planning to use about 20% cocoa butter.


----------



## IrishLass

I suppose it may depend upon how much you use. For what it's worth, I use natural cocoa butter in my Castile-type formula at 6%, and although I can smell it comng through a little during the first week of cure, it disappears after that.


IrishLass


----------



## judymoody

Some light scent might come through depending on what % you use.  

I'd use foody type FOs - vanilla, coffee, etc. that would complement the natural smell of the cocoa butter.  Citrus or mint would also be nice.


----------



## semplice

I use cocoa butter in almost every batch I've made (only about 20 batches though), and I never smell it.  But I scent my soaps pretty strongly.


----------



## SubLowe

you should try making a batch with coffee . i hear cocoa butter and coffeee make a cool soap.


----------



## Soapy Gurl

Unscented, vanilla, mint, orange, food scents are great.  If you list what you have, I can help you pick.  I love super smelly cocoa butter!  I make a 25% cocoa butter soap.  I have left it unscented so far and it smells amazing.


----------



## vikvik

it should not change your scent really i use it in bars for men as it makes the bar harder make sure you check the lye, if you want to use uo cocoa butter you could make your self a massage bar or body butter though.


----------



## Davika

I use cocoa butter in a mint chocolate soap i make. It smells divine and reminds me of mint chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## Maythorn

I never can smell cocoa butter in soap bars and I've tried using a lot.


----------



## larissa_form_nue

I have made cocoa butter lotion with FRESH STRAWBERRIES FO and they have been HUGE hit!!!


----------



## maxxx39

I vote for mint but all the suggestions sound yummy!!


----------



## lisamaliga

So many wonderful suggestions. 
Larissa suggested strawberries and that works wonderfully. Other fragrances I've used: raspberry, orange [you can use FO or EO] and of course that enduring classic: peppermint!
Cocoa butter is so adaptable!


----------



## honor435

ahh I wish the smell would stay, I have used it many times in my cp and never smelled it.


----------



## Lynnz

Sweetcakes stock the most amazing Cocoabutter fragrance which I ordered and then discovered dosn't behave in CP  :cry:


----------



## Mandarin

SC Cocoa Butter FO does NOT behave in CP.  I had a foul-smelling, burned mess.


----------



## Kelsey O'Malley

Does anyone have any advice on using a beachy coconut fragrance with cocoa butter?


----------



## amd

Kelsey O'Malley said:


> Does anyone have any advice on using a beachy coconut fragrance with cocoa butter?



This is an old thread. You'll have better results starting a new thread and explaining what you are using cocoa butter in, how much CB, etc.


----------



## I_like_melts

creme brulee, blueberry cheesecake, or cotton candy maybe?


----------



## soap1daze

For your question I would make a 16 oz batch of soap split it and only fragrance one half.  I would use 10X orange for one half and nothing for the second half.  

Personally the only product I make where the cocoa butter scent comes thru is a solid lotion, and I like it.


----------

